# Brahms’ Cello Sonatas - recommendations pls



## RogerWaters

I have isserlis/Hogh and Rastropovich/Serkin thus far.

I prefer the latter, but is it the peak?


----------



## wkasimer

RogerWaters said:


> I have isserlis/Hogh and Rostropovich/Serkin thus far.
> 
> I prefer the latter, but is it the peak?


My personal favorites are Fukacova/Klansky and Mork/Lagerspetz, but they may not be easy to find. But there are a lot of recordings that I haven't heard. I heard Rostropovich/Serkin a long time ago, and vaguely remember being less than satisfied with it.


----------



## annaw

wkasimer said:


> My personal favorites are Fukacova/Klansky and Mork/Lagerspetz, but they may not be easy to find. But there are a lot of recordings that I haven't heard. I heard Rostropovich/Serkin a long time ago, and vaguely remember being less than satisfied with it.


I'm listening to Mork/Lagerspetz Cello Sonata No. 1 at the moment and it's absolutely stunning! A great recommendation.


----------



## RogerWaters

Agreed! Mork/Lagerspetz sounds fantastic, thanks wkasmer


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I like Dupre/Barenboim on EMI.


----------



## wkasimer

annaw said:


> I'm listening to Mork/Lagerspetz Cello Sonata No. 1 at the moment and it's absolutely stunning! A great recommendation.


Glad you like it! Mork has more recently recorded op. 38 with Helene Grimaud - also excellent.

This morning I listened to both of Starker's recordings. Starker sounds better on the earlier one with Sebok, who is a little too deferential for my taste, and there's a fair amount of background hiss. I don't think that the cellist is as well recorded on the RCA recording, but Buchbinder is far more assertive, and more to my taste.


----------



## Phineas

These are two of my all time favorite pieces. I first heard the Fournier/Backhaus version on LP, but don't have it any more. I would probably still like it because Fournier is so good. 

I second DuPre and Starker. I've got three different versions by each. I like pretty much anything by either of them (at least by composers I like). They both really attack their cellos with passion. I have the Rostoprovich which seems merely good.

There are some old black and white vids of DuPre playing it on youtube. 

Just found sonata no. 2 by Mork/L on youtube as well (no video). Trying it now.


----------



## Bruckner Anton

TBO, Rostropovich/Serkin on DG is the peak for me. If you like a more cello-heavy interpretation with slightly better sound quality, you might consider Heinrich Schiff/Gerhard Oppitz on Philips.


----------



## joen_cph

Serkin/Rostropovich do tend to be rather slow and subdued. Some contrasting version(s) are therefore recommendable.


----------



## Eclectic Al

I have Ma/Ax, acquired in a box set. Any good relative to others?


----------



## Musselshell58

Rama Jucker and Werner Giger, one of the very few records demonstrating what chamber music should be about, Accord, circa 1982 or 1983...but the CD has been unavailable anywhere, even on streaming platforms...
I wrote too fast...
https://www.discogs.com/release/7610335-Johannes-Brahms-Rama-Jucker-Werner-Giger-Les-Deux-Sonates-Pour-Violoncelle-Et-Piano


----------



## Mandryka

Musselshell58 said:


> Rama Jucker and Werner Giger, one of the very few records demonstrating what chamber music should be about, Accent, circa 1984...but the CD has been unavailable anywhere, even on streaming platforms...
> https://www.discogs.com/release/761...er-Les-Deux-Sonates-Pour-Violoncelle-Et-Piano


It's very nice.


----------



## Highwayman

I agree with the fellow members on Du Pré, Starker and Mørk. I slightly prefer Fournier`s set with Firkušný to the Backhaus one. Schiff/Oppitz is also very good. Piatigorsky/Rubinstein could have been the best but unfortunately the recording is a bit lopsided in piano`s favour. I think Grisha is a bit underrated because he was often eclipsed by Rubinstein and Heifetz in their collaborations. 

A dark-horse: Enrico Dindo/Andrea Dindo from NAR Classical/2018. It`s very weird in a good way but it has a few awful scratches at the beginning of the 1st.


----------



## fluteman

One that hasn't been mentioned, and I can't say is the best, is Fournier and Backhaus. One of the greatest cellists and Brahms interpreters ever, with one of the greatest pianists and Brahms interpreters ever. The trouble is, they play as two soloists rather than as a chamber music ensemble. Of course, in Brahms chamber music with piano, the piano part is nearly always at least as important as any of the other parts, if not more so. But chamber music is always a game of synergy. Still a must hear, imo.


----------

